#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Подношение практики для Е.С. Сакья Тризина Ринпоче

## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья!

С радостью сообщаем что сегодня, в совершенно особенный для нас день - день рождения Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина Ринпоче - мы начинаем накопление практики начитывания мантры Манджушри в качестве подношения для Его Святейшества с целью устранения препятствий и создания благоприятных условий для его визита в Россию, и, в особенности, для передачи посвящения Калачакры в 2016 году. 


Если вы хотите принять участие:
- Определите какое количество повторения мантры (ОМ А РА ПА ЦА НА ДИ) вы собираетесь накопить (например 10 000, 50 000 и т.д.)
- Выполните задуманное количество повторений мантры используя любой текст практики или просто начитывая мантру. Практиковать следует непрерывно день за днем
- По завершению заполните форму по ссылке http://goo.gl/ojwggW или напишите письмо на почту info@13gd.ru с накопленным количеством повторений и вашими данными (фамилия и имя латиницей)
- 5 ноября в день паринирваны важнейших учителей традиции - великого переводчика Бари Лотзавы, Кхон Кончога Гьялпои и Владыки Сачена Кунга Ньингпо мы совершим подношение накопленной практики Его Святейшеству а так же передадим ему список всех участников. 

Мы планируем накопить 1 000 000 повторения мантры. 

В день Сака Дава в этом году группа русских учеников Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина Ринпоче в рамках групповой аудиенции от лица всех буддистов России попросили Ринпоче даровать посвящение Калачакры в России! Ринпоче с радостью согласился, но, к нашему сожалению, программа Его Святейшества на 2015 год полностью закончена, поэтому Ринпоче выразил готовность осуществить визит в 2016 году. 

Даты для проведения этого подношения проходят через особенные дни связанные с учителями. В эти дни заслуги и эффект от практики возрастают во много раз. Все заслуги от этого подношения посвящаются долгой жизни учителей, и, в особенности, долгой жизни Его Святейшества, а так же устранению препятствий для его визита в Россию.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (11.10.2014), Нико (07.09.2014)

----------

